# Anyone one know what this is?



## O'Neil (4 Dec 2012)

Hey guys can anyone tell me what they are put in the tank in this video?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&feature=endscreen&v=xTZ6e5IGTS8

Looks like it could come in handy when setting up a new tank which I will be doing shortly.

Cheers


----------



## Antipofish (4 Dec 2012)

Its called BioNitrivec and is made by SERA.  Its fantastic stuff.  I use it every time I set up a new tank, and also once a month as a maintenance.  If you buy it, make sure you shake it for 30 seconds each time you use it to get the maximum effect.


----------



## O'Neil (4 Dec 2012)

Nice one Anti' I'll look that up now.

Thanks mate


----------



## nayr88 (4 Dec 2012)

What is it what is it!!!!


----------



## O'Neil (4 Dec 2012)

Is that the one?

http://www.clipsleypetshop.co.uk/se...ter-media-for-aquariums-100ml?source=googleps


----------



## Antipofish (4 Dec 2012)

Porksword said:
			
		

> Is that the one?
> 
> http://www.clipsleypetshop.co.uk/se...ter-media-for-aquariums-100ml?source=googleps



Thats the stuff.  I buy it in 500ml bottles as it works out HEAPS cheaper.  If you have other stuff to get at the same time its even better if you get it from Zooplus.de as its free shipping for orders over 29 EUROS


----------



## O'Neil (4 Dec 2012)

Cheers mate I will be getting some, next step decide on hardscape and substrate then wait patiently for tropica catalogue ><


----------



## Antipofish (4 Dec 2012)

Porksword said:
			
		

> Cheers mate I will be getting some, next step decide on hardscape and substrate then wait patiently for tropica catalogue ><



Cool
Do you know whose channel that is on youtube ? I see they went to the Aqueous Art Movement exhibition too... some great work there, especially James SM's scapes.  Wish I had been around and interested in planted tanks when that exhibition was on.  Even better, if there could be another such exhibition.


----------



## O'Neil (4 Dec 2012)

I have no Idea mate, I don't really know any UKAPS people.
Would love to go to a show like ASW or even visit the green machine.
Actually I'd even settle for a shop in Newcastle with a good range of Aquascaping goodies.
You soon get sick of hearing "why'd ya want c-oh-tu in ya tank man" lol


----------



## Ady34 (4 Dec 2012)

Porksword said:
			
		

> You soon get sick of hearing "why'd ya want c-oh-tu in ya tank man" lol


  
I can just imagine it!


----------



## Westyggx (4 Dec 2012)

i spent 30 seconds working out what that meant LOL


----------



## Antipofish (4 Dec 2012)

Westyggx said:
			
		

> i spent 30 seconds working out what that meant LOL



That doesn't surprise me, you can't even work your filter !     
(just kidding)


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (4 Dec 2012)

Ha!


----------



## Westyggx (5 Dec 2012)

Antipofish said:
			
		

> Westyggx said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tell me about it mate wouldn't think I worked in ICT would you haha.


----------



## Arana (5 Dec 2012)

the vids on youtube are mine, guilty as charged your honour


----------



## jack-rythm (5 Dec 2012)

Antipofish said:
			
		

> Its called BioNitrivec and is made by SERA.  Its fantastic stuff.  I use it every time I set up a new tank, and also once a month as a maintenance.  If you buy it, make sure you shake it for 30 seconds each time you use it to get the maximum effect.


Hello Mate! Don't suppose u could just sum up to the readers what this is can you? Seems very interesting and u seem to know what it is  

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jack-rythm (5 Dec 2012)

Bionitrivec? Hello Mate! Don't suppose u could just sum up to the readers what this is can you? Seems very interesting and u seem to know what it is  

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Antipofish (5 Dec 2012)

Arana said:
			
		

> the vids on youtube are mine, guilty as charged your honour



Well I am very envious. I would love to have gone to the AAM exhibition.  I noticed you or someone with you commented that the flow was very slow in one of the tanks at TGM (It was the one where they added the Sera Bio Nitrivec, which this thread is about).  You are right.  The flow was low.  This is a conversation I have had with Jim in the past.  I was going to buy an AM1000 CO2 reactor, which they use in most if not all of their display tanks and I was concerned it would reduce flow. (In fact according to the G6 filter I had at the time, it reduced it by 40% !).  Jim maintains that high flow is not important, but rather the scape design coupled with *DISTRIBUTION* of the CO2, that matters. It highlights the point that the 10x rate that we all aim for is just a guide I think, as you cannot deny his plants grow perfectly 

Great videos by the way, was nice to come across them, albeit by accident.


----------



## Antipofish (5 Dec 2012)

jack-rythm said:
			
		

> Antipofish said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sure, I have taken this paragraph from the Sera website as Im just off out to work soon...

"sera bio nitrivec, a sera biotechnology product, breaks down ammonium and nitrite due to the included purification bacteria. The added mineral volcanic rock removes pollutants, effectively binds cloudiness and provides settling space for the purification bacteria. Calcium, potassium and magnesium are deposited in the volcanic rock – indispensable minerals that are constantly consumed in an aquarium. For healthy, clear and biologically active water."

People poo poo these types of products but Jim @ TGM had it independently tested apparently, and it was teaming with the bacteria it mentions.  Its the volcanic rock particles, I believe, that speeds up the process.  My tank cycled in 10 days flat when I used it.  

This video is very useful...  Bio Nitrivec is talked about at around 2:42 mins

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3OZH4Q1U ... OZH4Q1U1Kg


----------



## jack-rythm (5 Dec 2012)

Thanks a lot Mate, seem like a decent speed product. Will think about using this next time  

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Antipofish (5 Dec 2012)

jack-rythm said:
			
		

> Thanks a lot Mate, seem like a decent speed product. Will think about using this next time
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2



I am a firm believer in Sera products.  This one in particular works for me (and obviously TGM).


----------



## jack-rythm (5 Dec 2012)

thanks buddy


----------



## O'Neil (5 Dec 2012)

Antipofish said:
			
		

> Westyggx said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## nayr88 (5 Dec 2012)

Sounds good..:if anything it looks so cool !!!!! Haha


----------



## hinch (5 Dec 2012)

how is this stuff different from other bacteria in a bottle products eg: stability?


----------



## Antipofish (5 Dec 2012)

hinch said:
			
		

> how is this stuff different from other bacteria in a bottle products eg: stability?



Maybe because it works, LOL.


----------



## hinch (5 Dec 2012)

Antipofish said:
			
		

> hinch said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



not really an answer as stability works just fine too the question should really have been how is it "more" effective than ....


----------



## Antipofish (5 Dec 2012)

hinch said:
			
		

> Antipofish said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Im not sure anyone is claiming its MORE effective than anything Hinch.  I answered the OP what it was and said that I find it particularly good.  Thats all.


----------

